# Be Cautious....



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

When returning property to a PAX. Had a PAX who was obviously unaware of the $15 fee and became upset, resulting in them changing their rating for me from a 5 to a 1. No biggie, only dropped my overall rating 0.01 points so I returned the favor and enjoyed the $15 in free gas!


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

No good deed goes unpunished.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> No good deed goes unpunished.


Yuuuuup!


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

$15 for a 1 star.
I'll take that any day!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Yes, I can sell you stars for a dollar each ... so, do that all day.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> When returning property to a PAX. Had a PAX who was obviously unaware of the $15 fee and became upset, resulting in them changing their rating for me from a 5 to a 1. No biggie, only dropped my overall rating 0.01 points so I returned the favor and enjoyed the $15 in free gas!


What did you return?


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> What did you return?


A thermos


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> A thermos


Lol


----------



## Eber88 (Sep 3, 2017)

Did you at least explain to the cheap bastard that it's a fair exchange?


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Eber88 said:


> Did you at least explain to the cheap bastard that it's a fair exchange?


How? Dont have his contact info.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

File a rude rider report while your at it.


----------

